# Ben Affleck directing, starring in '79 Iranian hostage rescue flick



## The Bread Guy (8 Sep 2011)

It'll be interesting to see how close the movie is to the real story.  I know, I know, I can dream, can't I?


> A showcase moment in the history of Canadian diplomacy - the topsecret spiriting of six Americans out of Tehran during the 1979 Iranian hostage crisis - appears destined for blockbuster treatment in Hollywood.
> 
> At least three years in development, the spy thriller Argo will focus on how CIA agent Tony Mendez - played by Ben Affleck, who also directs - plotted with Canada's ambassador to Iran, Ken Taylor, to rescue the trapped Americans by having them pose as Canadian location scouts for a fake movie supposedly being shot in Iran. Another Hollywood A-lister, George Clooney, is producing and acting in the film.
> 
> ...


Postmedia News, 7 Sept 11

IMDB listing for Argo here.

For (at least some of) the real story, the International Spy Museum spoke to former CIA agent Tony Mendez about the plan (as well as a couple of the hostages), and shared the interview on two good podcasts here and here.


----------



## medicineman (8 Sep 2011)

There was a good made for CTV flick done about that in the early 80's...but of course no high priced help in it.

Let's hope they don't cock it up.

MM


----------



## dapaterson (8 Sep 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> There was a good made for CTV flick done about that in the early 80's...but of course no high priced help in it.
> 
> Let's hope they don't **** it up.
> 
> MM



Hey, it starred Gordon Pinsent.  _*GORDON PINSENT*_!  And was filmed in Tehranto.  How could they ever top that?


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Sep 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> There was a good made for CTV flick done about that in the early 80's...but of course no high priced help in it.





			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> Hey, it starred Gordon Pinsent.  _*GORDON PINSENT*_!  And was filmed in Tehranto.  How could they ever top that?



IMDB:  "Escape from Iran: The Canadian Caper" (1981)


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Mar 2013)

The latest from Iran's media ....


> Is Argo “just a movie?” Or is it a disguised intelligence operation - maybe even a war crime?
> 
> These questions may soon be answered in court. Well-known French lawyer Isabelle Coutant-Peyre has met with Iranian officials planning a lawsuit against the makers and distributors of the controversial film.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Sweat (14 Mar 2013)

I googled Barbara Honegger and found she is a prominent 9/11 "truther" and general conspiracy theory proponent, who has claimed for years that the Reagan campaign sabotaged Jimmy Carter's re-election bid by making a deal with Iran to delay the release of the hostages until after the election. The hostages were released after Reagan took the oath of office, which has provided fodder for theories for three decades.

No surprise she is cited in the story.


----------



## JorgSlice (15 Mar 2013)

"Argo" is garbage.

Affleck made the Americans out to be the ultimate heroes in the whole ordeal. 
Damn glory hogs, don't they know their history?

I'm glad none of my money went to to pay the cheques of everyone involved in it.


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Mar 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> "Argo" is garbage.
> 
> Affleck made the Americans out to be the ultimate heroes in the whole ordeal.
> Damn glory hogs, don't they know their history?
> ...


You are talking about Argo, right? So then if you paid money to watch Argo, you paid into their cheques. Don't kid yourself.

ME


----------



## JorgSlice (15 Mar 2013)

I didn't pay.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Mar 2013)

I only ever thought Affleck was a bit of a sub standard actor, who made his career riding his co star's coattails.

I refuse to watch Argo or anything by, or with him in it. 

A simple search of his accomplishements will show he's nothing but a leech that feeds on the careers of those around him.

He is a talentless hack.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Mar 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> He is a talentless hack.


Maybe so, but I love Dogma; it's one of my favourite documentaries.   :nod:



It _is_ a documentary, right?


----------



## BeyondTheNow (15 Mar 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> "Argo" is garbage.
> 
> Affleck made the Americans out to be the ultimate heroes in the whole ordeal.
> Damn glory hogs, don't they know their history?
> ...



But it's all okay because they thanked Canada during awards acceptance speeches.  :


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Mar 2013)

I liked the film and took it for what it was.  A film loosley based on real events.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (15 Mar 2013)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> I liked the film and took it for what it was.  A film loosley based on real events.



Parts of it were enjoyable, absolutely. And I'm generally a huge fan of Affleck. But it was toted _more_ as truth than entertainment. And I think many take offense to the continued pattern of the American film industry taking more than just a few liberties in changing factual, historical events to glorify their own involvement.   The changes weren't subtle (which can be overlooked for entertainment value sometimes), they were quite substantial.


----------



## CougarKing (26 Mar 2013)

Wasn't there a part in the movie where one of the MPSS members at the Canadian Embassy in Tehran was ordered to destroy some equipment?  Or was he supposed to be a clerk/assistant to the Canadian military attaché?  ???


----------



## medicineman (27 Mar 2013)

I didn't see Argo, but the CTV made for TV movie in the 80's did have the Canadian MP Sgt destroying all their crypto stuff as they were getting out of Dodge...

MM


----------



## Danjanou (28 Mar 2013)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I didn't see Argo, but the CTV made for TV movie in the 80's did have the Canadian MP Sgt destroying all their crypto stuff as they were getting out of Dodge...
> 
> MM



http://international.gc.ca/history-histoire/people-gens/ken_taylor.aspx?lang=eng&view=d



> In mid-November, Taylor ordered his military head of security, Sergeant Claude Gauthier, to begin shredding Embassy documents. At least three times, the overworked shredder blew out the electrical fuses before the job was finished late in the month.






> The rest of the Embassy staff left later that day. As a final precaution, Sgt. Gauthier smashed the cypher equipment, earning himself the nickname "Sledge" in the process. The last message from Ottawa ended "See you later, exfiltrator."





> Sgt. Gauthier and two fellow military policemen received the Order of Military Merit.


----------

